# I need to have my shoes re-heeled!!



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

Being a typical girl i have some lovely high heels but they need re-heeling I have now got the annoying metal clip clop sound when walk so does anyone know of a shop that will re-heel shoes please?? 

Thanks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Being a typical girl i have some lovely high heels but they need re-heeling I have now got the annoying metal clip clop sound when walk so does anyone know of a shop that will re-heel shoes please??
> 
> Thanks


I know a place in Sharm 

Could you try asking in one of the shoe shops, they might know or, knowing how things work over here, they'll take them in and "sort it out" for you, one way or another.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Really where in Sharm are they good? i work in Cairo but often inspect hotels in Sharm it might be worth packing them  
And i'm scared to leave them to be 'sorted' I have visions of them being replaced with some tacky glass stripper heel or something instead of just the tip hahaha 

But thanks il ask a few shoe shops or just use as an excuse to buy new???


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Saraha5587 said:


> Really where in Sharm are they good? i work in Cairo but often inspect hotels in Sharm it might be worth packing them
> And i'm scared to leave them to be 'sorted' I have visions of them being replaced with some tacky glass stripper heel or something instead of just the tip hahaha
> 
> But thanks il ask a few shoe shops or just use as an excuse to buy new???



As if a girl needs an excuse to buy new shoes 

The shop is in Old Market, not used it before so can't say if it's good or bad, but it's the only one I know that offers the service! Not sure of its name, but it's at the back near to the DVD shop. If you will be coming to Sharm and need it I can find out the name for you (and check it's still open  )


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Being a typical girl i have some lovely high heels but they need re-heeling I have now got the annoying metal clip clop sound when walk so does anyone know of a shop that will re-heel shoes please??
> 
> Thanks


If in Cairo and if around the 6th of October area, right by the entrance of the Hyper One shopping center there is little stand ... they should do all type of repairs ... also hand bags!:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ask to see the size and shape of the heel they will use...voice of experience talking lol


----------

